# I BURNT OUT ABOUT 6 MONTHS AGO TOOK A BREAK FOR 3 AND CAME BACK...



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

Within a week of coming back, I burnt out again. I consider myself to have gone as far as I can go with Uber and Lyft and so now I have been delivering and teaching to make money. I am a happier person and I have more take-home money since I'm not spending on gas.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I hope you aren't teaching math. Having a hard time with the numbers on your timeline.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Me too. Stopped driving July 1st - trying to get motivated to try again Nov 1st


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I hope you aren't teaching math. Having a hard time with the numbers on your timeline.


It's pretty consistent. Look at my last actual driving complaint, I stopped after that mess of a week with the glitter and water. I did the paperwork and had my conspiracy theory posting and then came back and hated myself. lol

Ohh I see what you mean. I was burnt out for awhile I took a break for three months. I drove for a few months burnt out and was coming up with crazy conspiracy and generally felt I was losing my sanity. But now I gotcha.


----------

